
Techspecs: Google Fuchsia operating system hypervisor - sandGorgon
https://techspecs.blog/blog/2017/3/15/fuchsias-hypervisor
======
techenthusiast
TL;DR - Google might run virtualized Android apps in containers on Fuchsia OS.

There's no one repo to point to, but you can at least look at code review for
the hypervisor: [https://fuchsia-
review.googlesource.com/q/hypervisor](https://fuchsia-
review.googlesource.com/q/hypervisor).

